# Installing an alarm system to the NX



## Flyte (May 26, 2008)

I installed an alarm system in my 100nx today, and decided I'd write it up to save others some time.

My alarm system was a Maplin A65HB (Portman AM570) and contained utterly useless installation instructions. I have half a mind to re-write it and include the information that is needed, instead of just a stupid wiring diagram without a key.

So anyway, here's what I learned .

*Indicator flashers*

The indicator wires are in the drivers footwell in a big bundle to the right (RHD) or left (LHD) of the steering column. You will need to remove part of the dash which blocks the access from this area. There are two screws just underneath where the instrument panel ends. Undo these, and you should be able to pop the piece of plastic out.
The wires you're after are green with a yellow stripe and green with a black stripe. Splice into them here with the flasher cables from your alarm system. Don't bother putting the panel back if you have an immobiliser system, since you'll need more cables down here.

*Ultrasonic sensors*

Installing ultrasonic sensors is easy enough. Pull the rubber seal away from the door opening, starting at the top and working down the windscreen pillar. Starting at the top of the plastic trim, pop out the clips holding it on (I think there's only two), and pull it upwards and towards you to release the hook at the bottom. You can run a cable down here quite easily and reverse the process to put it all back (not forgetting to clip the bottom part of the trim in first).

*Immobiliser*

Depending on your alarm type, you may have an immobiliser. On my kit, I was supplied with a relay to connect to a few cables around the key barrel.
You need to cut into your ignition wire, which is a little daunting, but it's easy enough to connect back up with a junction block if you screw it up. The wire in question can be found by tracing back from the key barrel to where the plastic connector is. From here, the wires change colour.
The colour you're after is black with a red stripe. Make sure you test the wire with a multimeter (black probe on chassis, red one in the end of the connector where the wire is, and turn on the ignition) before chopping it, just to be sure it's the right one. I had to cut away some of the plastic tubing to gain access to more of the cable so I could put junction blocks on each end.
Your alarm system will contain instructions on how to connect the ends of these wires. Mine didn't, but I managed to figure it out after throwing a hissy fit or two .

*Siren*

I mounted the siren in the engine bay, on one of the redundant screws from where I removed the original air filter tubing. I'm sure you'll be able to find something to bolt it to in there. I pulled the rubber bung out of the firewall and poked the cables through there. I should really have cut a cross in the bung and shoved them through, but I found that it sealed sufficiently by just putting the cables through the hole, and pushing the bung back in.

*Main alarm unit*

I used the same hole for the power cables for the main alarm unit as I did for the siren. I think I'll just be stuffing the alarm unit behind the dashboard, since there's quite a bit of space in there, and I don't know where else I can mount it.

This is as far as I got today. Tomorrow I will be buying an actuator for the drivers side door lock, and hooking that up to the alarm system. Then I'll wire the interior lamp up to the alarm system too. I think this is so that the alarm knows when the doors are open. That, or it's so it'll turn the light on when I disarm the alarm.

So, I'll update you with my progress tomorrow 

Edit: Also, I'll be mounting the shock detector somewhere. I had a look around, but couldn't see anywhere obvious. I'll let you know what I come up with 

Edit 2: Oh yeah, I'll take some pictures, and check all the facts, since I'm writing this from memory now 

Edit 3: Ah, and of course thanks to Sergio for his factory service manuals!!


----------



## killer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Maplin So Called Tech Support*

Ha, what tech support?
Have been no use at all, read first my comments below and then the footnote below it about maplin support
_______________________________________________________________
I PURCHASED A PORTMAN A65HB MYSELF ON WEDNESDAY 09/07/08, AFTER LOOKING AT THE SO CALLED INSTRUCTION BOOK, AND REALISING THAT THE WIRING DIAGRAM NEEDS A BRAIN SURGEON TO WORK IT OUT, I THOUGHT “MY GOD” WHO ON EARTH DID THESE INSTRUCTIONS BECAUSE THEY NEED SHOOTING AND PUTTING OUT THERE MISERY LOL.

I AM HAVING PARTICULAR TROUBLE UNDERSTANDING THE RELAY THAT HAS THE YELLOW AND GRAY WIRES GOING TO IT, I MEAN WHAT GOES WHERE POS NEG ECT, IT’S TERRIBLE.

ANY WAY I FITTED IT AND GOT IT WORKING BUT NEEDS TO BE FINISHED OFF BUT WITH OUT THE INFO I AM STRUGGLING LIKE MAD.

FOOTNOTE:

I MAILED MAPLIN SUPPORT 2 TIMES AND HAVE HAD NO REPLY AT ALL, PERHAPS THEY DON’T KNOW EITHER LOL.

BUT THEN MAPLIN DID REPLY GOOD I THOUGHT, O DAM ITS NOT SO GOOD IN FACT A WASTE OF TIME

HAD 2 REPLY'S FROM MAPLIN SAYING THAT THE MANUAL ON THIS ALARM IS CORRECT AND THEN PROCEEDING TO INSULT MY INTELLIGENCE BY TELLING ME IF I AM STRUGGLING TO TAKE IT TO A AUTO- ELECTRICIAN, (HAY MAPLIN *HELLOOOOOO*”” THAT WOULD DEFEAT DOING IT MYSELF ROFL). “”:woowoo:

WELL I AGREE THE MANUAL IS UTTER RUBBISH.


----------



## killer (Jul 11, 2008)

*JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU GUYS KNOW*

JUST THOUGHT I WOULD LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT DESPITE MAPLINS SO CALLED TECH GUYS SAYING I DONT KNOW WHAT I AM DOING, I HAVE WORKED IT OUT HOORAY....

TURNS OUT THE DIAGRAM IS CORRECT ITS JUST NOT PRINTED CLEAR, I WILL BE TRYING IT OUT DURING THE WEEK AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT TO DO WHEN I HAVE TESTED IT OUT.

HOWEVER THE GRAMMA IN THE MANUAL LEAVES A LOT TO BE DESIRED:fluffy:


----------



## killer (Jul 11, 2008)

Update
Well im posting again, don’t know why because it looks like no body reads the post anyway.

O well I will post anyway.

Maplin have contacted me back today (16/07/08) and told me there engineers have set one of these alarms up on the bench and can not get it to work either, and there are going to mail the makers and ask them for better instructions and diagram

Hope to have more news by the end of the week

K


----------



## killer (Jul 11, 2008)

*Maplin alarms are crap*



killer said:


> Update
> Well im posting again, don’t know why because it looks like no body reads the post anyway.
> 
> O well I will post anyway.
> ...


Hi
Update
Sent this rubish back to Maplins there tech guys can not get it working yet they say its ok?
Am i missing something here or what!
Anyway brought an alrm from somewhere else, got it locking my doors and winds the windows up too with no probs for the same price too

Any one wants one just contact me ill give you the link [email protected]

Cheers all
kelvin

Horay got rid of that Maplin crap lol


----------

